# HT Set-Up Advice



## The_Saint (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey everyone....

I am looking for a little advice regarding what direction I should take when setting up my HT/Stereo System. I have listened to several tower speakers with a Chesky CD and my favorite movies and Jazz/Classical/Rock/Hip Hop CD's. I plan to buy the PSB T6 + Center. When listening to the PSB, they have amazing detail and clarity with a degree of warmth with little colorization that makes it perfect for me since I tend to lean towards warm sounding speakers. But, not to a point where they sound muddy/boomy with a lack of detail and clarity. The Monitor RX6 was a VERY close second. 

My current set-up is as follows:

1. "Old Skool" Yamaha RXV-995
2. Samsung 58" 3D TV
3. Samsung BD-C6900 Blu-Ray Player
4. Technic Speakers (pure junk)


I was thinking about buying either the Onkyo TX-NR5008, Pioneer SC35/37 receiver or Emotiva xpa-5 amp. Do I really need all the juice/bells whistels from these powerful receivers? I should be able to obtain great sound with the Emotiva amp exclusively with the old Yammy 995?. Are the video upscalers (Marvell, HQ) in the receivers really that much superior to my Sammy Blu-Ray Player for SD DVD's? I assume the upscalers would upscale the Cable 1080i feed to 1080p.

I want to be able to hear every instrument play when I listen to classical. I assume a strong amp like the Emotiva will achieve this as the PSB dealer led me to believe. There is no way I could afford the amp he had in his showroom, but, I should be able to come close such as the inexpensive Emotiva or maybe something else?. I also plan to add PSB surrounds and a HSU sub in the future as budget permits. Right now, I am starting with a 3 channel set-up.

What do you think?

Thanks
Cheers


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Sounds good to me. You'll have to research and decide if the RX-V995 has the processing you need. Its DSP sound processing is pretty good with Dolby Digital, Dolby ProLogic, DTS and Digital Sound Field Processing, and you may be right about video processing being adequate in your BlueRay player. However, you may be limited by the RX-V995 in bass management and certainly the lack of automated sound configuration (e.g. Audyssey or MCACC). The power of the XPA-5 would be nice though.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I would recommend getting an HDMI AVR as more and more it is becoming essential to have HDMI to get the highest resolution video and audio.

Granted, you could connect directly to the TV and use the Multichannel Analog Outputs of a BDP, but Video Switching is quite handy and the new Room EQ's offered on current AVR's really represents a major change.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## The_Saint (Feb 1, 2011)

Everyone,

Thanks for the responses. I think I will downgrade a bit and consider buying the Elite VSX-33 in the low to mid $500 range. The VSX-33 has most of the bells and whistles like the sc-35/37 minus the "Ice Amp". It even has the Marvell Video Upscaler which is arguably one of the better video upscalers out there. I will have money left over to buy the Emotiva xpa-5 or perhaps a NAD amplifier considering PSB claims they test their speakers with NAD. Something about the parent company owning both etc etc.

Cheers


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

The_Saint said:


> Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for the responses. I think I will downgrade a bit and consider buying the Elite VSX-33 in the low to mid $500 range. The VSX-33 has most of the bells and whistles like the sc-35/37 minus the "Ice Amp". It even has the Marvell Video Upscaler which is arguably one of the better video upscalers out there. I will have money left over to buy the Emotiva xpa-5 or perhaps a NAD amplifier considering PSB claims they test their speakers with NAD. Something about the parent company owning both etc etc.
> 
> Cheers


This is a great idea! Pairing a new midrange receiver that has modern features with an amp. When it's time to upgrade for new features, sell the receiver, keep tr amp.


----------



## The_Saint (Feb 1, 2011)

blackzarg said:


> This is a great idea! Pairing a new midrange receiver that has modern features with an amp. When it's time to upgrade for new features, sell the receiver, keep tr amp.


Exactly!! I was reading on a different HT website where members were talking about how HDMI 1.3/1.4a versions may be obsolete in a few years. We shall see. I've been away from HT for quite some time. Starting to get familiar with everything again. Never had an amp before. Need to figure out the connections from receiver to amp. I'm sure it is not rocket science. I will figure it out. My problem is that I have high taste on a low budget..... I think the VSX-33 with XPA-5 is a very nice budget minded combo. Unless other forum members can recommend a different combo, I will pull the trigger within a week.

Cheers


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

The receiver will have 7.1 RCA pre-outputs which you connect to the RCA inputs on the amplifier. Piece-a-cake. :bigsmile:


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

I think the elite 33 is a good way to go. I don't think you will ever regret that decision.This way you get every thing you need, you won't be limited. You can always add an amp down the road If you feel it is necessary.I really do love psb I was torn between paradigm and psb when I shopped. I finally just bought the paradigm's and swore the next time I bought speakers I would go psb. Good luck with everything, and enjoy.


----------



## The_Saint (Feb 1, 2011)

Rijax said:


> The receiver will have 7.1 RCA pre-outputs which you connect to the RCA inputs on the amplifier. Piece-a-cake. :bigsmile:


Thank you Rijax. Oh how I do like short-cuts for instructions....:clap: I see the rca inputs/outputs. Should I use a slightly better quality cable than Radio Shack RCA Cables or is Radio Shack good enough? I assume I don't want to use those thin cables that sometimes come with stereo equipment after you purchase. For example, I was looking for HDMI 1.4 cables. I found very good thick quality flat ribbon type HDMI on Amazon for pennies on the dollar ($7). Works great!! I wasn't about to spend $50+ on "special" cables from b&m Best Buy etc etc.

Thanks


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Radio Shack is fine. You can also find excellent cables at Parts Express. I use and love the Dayton cables. Excellent quality.

But, if neither of the above fit your budget, good options for a lot less money can be found at Monoprice.com. Check 'em out. Go to Cables/Audio Cables - RCA 3.5mm/. Then scroll down to the 4th category "2-RCA Cables" Their premium models would be my recommendation. 

No matter what path you take, I would avoid paying prices comparable to those charged by Monster.


----------

